# game 45, Bucks vs NETS



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (18-26) vs. New Jersey Nets (14-33).
> 
> WHEN: 7:30 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/114848609.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

And Jennings may play a little bit:



> Toronto - Brandon Jennings is on target to return Saturday night against New Jersey, Bucks coach Scott Skiles said before Friday's game against Toronto.
> 
> Jennings, who underwent surgery on a broken left foot on Dec. 20, warmed up on the Air Canada Centre floor before the Bucks-Raptors game.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/114833714.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Good news if Jennings plays tonight. I'm not too worried about Lopez. I think Bogut can shut him down.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

It's official, Jennings is back (in some form anyways). Now we need a few more of these injured guys to come back.

Bogut already with 7 points, 6 rebounds, and 2 blocks through one quarter. His counterpart Lopez at 6/4 (points, rebounds), but already with two quick fouls on Bogut.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> It's official, Jennings is back (in some form anyways). Now we need a few more of these injured guys to come back.
> 
> Bogut already with 7 points, 6 rebounds, and 2 blocks through one quarter. His counterpart Lopez at 6/4 (points, rebounds), but already with two quick fouls on Bogut.


He seemed so excited pre-game when they showed him on the bench in uniform. A decent 6 minutes in the first half considering how long it's been for him!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

So I might have been wrong about Lopez. Then again, he has been the Nets only form of real offense tonight. And while he hasn't had a great shooting performance, nice to see hometown boy Devin Harris having an otherwise good night with 10 points and 14 assists. 

Bogut crashing the boards and being the rejection master tonight. 15 points, 15 rebounds, and 6 blocks through three quarters.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

All five starters in double digits tonight (all with at least 14 points). Bogut was huge tonight with 17/18/7, but having Delfino back is really nice when he has nights like tonight and is deadly from behind the arc.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> So I might have been wrong about Lopez. Then again, he has been the Nets only form of real offense tonight. And while he hasn't had a great shooting performance, nice to see hometown boy Devin Harris having an otherwise good night with 10 points and 14 assists.
> 
> Bogut crashing the boards and being the rejection master tonight. 15 points, 15 rebounds, and 6 blocks through three quarters.


it was good to see Andrew having two decent nights in a back to back. I hope it's an indication his virus is in check.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Green Bay Packers quarterback Aaron Rodgers, a frequent courtside spectator at Bucks games, strolled to his seat to a rousing ovation late in the third quarter. He slapped hands with several fans as he went to his seat, and even referee Derrick Stafford gave Rodgers a tap. At the start of the fourth quarter, Rodgers and Brewers slugger Ryan Braun were given a big ovation as they were introduced and shown on the scoreboard at the start of the fourth quarter. Braun, who was sitting with the Packers quarterback, stood up and pointed to Rodgers. At the end of the game, Jennings went over and shook Rodgers' hand and chatted for a moment. "I told him, 'This town is really buzzing right now because of you guys, and it's important you guys go down there and take care of business.' You know, green and yellow all day."


Green and gold, Brandon, Green and gold. 

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/114885829.html


----------

